# Mounting a drive that uses BTRFS filesystem



## MrRoberts (Sep 26, 2013)

I have an old hard drive that uses a BTRFS file system and is plugged in as a secondary drive. It shows up as ada1s1 under ada1 using `ls /dev/ada*` command.

I have already created a folder called backup using `mkdir /media/backup`. I attempted to use `mount /dev/ada1s1 /media/backup` and it kept saying 
	
	



```
Invalid argument
```
 Do I require a BTRFS tool in order to access?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes.  mount(8) defaults to the native UFS filesystem. However, as far as I know, there is no native way to access a BTRFS filesystem from FreeBSD. It may require setting up a Linux VM.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2013)

FreeBSD doesn't have support for BTRFS.


----------



## MrRoberts (Sep 26, 2013)

Solved by using a Linux live CD and accessing the old files.


----------

